# Skjern A Angler



## Havoerred (26. Februar 2004)

Moin,

mein Angelrevier ist die Skjern A in Dänemark mit den Nebenflüssen Karstoft A, Rind A, Vorgod A und Fjederholt A.

Gibt es unter Euch Mitangler in diesem Bereich. 

Ich fische hier schon seit einigen Jahren und suche Angelkameraden zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch.

Viele Grüße Havoerred


----------



## Chrush (10. März 2004)

Moin Havorred,

leider kann ich Dir nur einen Besuch an der Skjern Au anbieten. Und der ist 15 Jahre her.
Allerdings kannst Du mir helfen, denn ich fahre über Ostern, nach 15 Jahren Ringköbing Abstinenz, mal wieder nach Henne.
Jetzt als Fliegenfischer bin ich natürlich nach all dieser Zeit dankbar für Tips zum FliFi. Grade im April ist es noch ganz schön kühl und es schlüpft noch lange nicht alles  (.
Vielleicht kannst Du mir sagen wo Erlaubnisscheine und für welche Gewässe-Abschnitte der Skjern Au, Varde Au sowie der Nebenflüsse zu bekommen sind. Evtl. ja auch Muster die in der Zeit schlüpfen bzw. fängig sind.
Über die jetzige Gesetzeslage habe ich mich schon ausreichend informiert und auch div. Broschüren der Touristik Bureaus *g* angefordert und gelesen. Auch Put und Take Teiche habe ich gefunden. Aber die will ich nicht unbedingt befischen.... nur wenn Sohnemann (9 J.) sein Erfolgserlebnis braucht *g*.
Also... wenn Du Info´s hast... dann her damit.

Danke

Chrush

ps. werde, im Rahmen der Familyreise,  über die Tour hier berichten, evtl. mit Fotos


----------



## Chrush (10. März 2004)

Moin... bin eben auf der Seite dagkort.dk gewesen und habe mit Schaudern bemerken müssen, dass erst ab 16.04. gefischt resp. Karten ausgegeben werden dürfen.
Shit happens... wie der Franzose sagt.
Hast Du noch einen Tipp??

Chris


----------



## Karstein (10. März 2004)

@ Chrush: hier kriegst die Angelkarte sowie auch Massen an Tackle und gebräuchlichen Mustern für die Skjern Au:

http://www.korsholm.dk/

Wegen der Absteiger fängt die Saison erst relativ spät an - ist ja auch gut so. In manchen Jahren kommen dafür Ende April schon die ersten Lachse rein. Die Äschen und Bachforellen kriegst besser mit Nymphen bzw. Streamern im Frühjahr.

Und wenn Sohnemann zu seinem Recht kommen will - vergiss die ausgebaggerten P&Ts in der Umgebung und besucht Høymark P&T zwischen Skjern und Ringkjøbing. Da wedelte ich auch ein paar Mal mit der Einhand rum und hatte schon schöne Fische fangen können (nimm den schmalen See und einen kleinen schwarzen Streamer).

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Chrush (10. März 2004)

@Karsten

Danke ...  ;o) werde mein veraltetes Dänisch aufbessern müssen.

Ich schau in Skjern mal rein und werde dann bestimmt Tipps bekommen. Vorab tüdel ich schon mal ein wenig. 

Chris


----------



## vagabond82 (10. März 2004)

Moin,

Ich war mit Owen letzten August&nbsp;an der Skjern Au&nbsp;unterwegs. Eigentlich wollten wir "nur" unsere Zweihänder einwerfen, gefangen haben wir dann aber doch wenn auch nur "Regenbogenforellen". Lachse haben wir auch gesehen, leider nicht gefangen. An der Strecke von Borris lernten wir einen netten Dänen kennen, der seit 16 Jahren in Borris lebt und an der Skjern Au fischt und mit dem wir die letzten zwei Tage fischten. Er kannte den Fluß wie seine Westentasche, gefangen hat er in den ganzen Jahren neben vielen Stealheads und Mefo´s, nur vier Lachse. Wir haben uns dann noch an den Äschen der Vorgod Au probiert konnten aber keine Maßige überlisten. Es waren trotz geringen Fangerfolges, doch drei wunderschöne Tage an einer Bilderbuch-Au.

Gruss Jan


----------



## vagabond82 (10. März 2004)

Hier der erste Versuch in der Nähe von Borris........


----------



## vagabond82 (10. März 2004)

und hier unsere Aussbeute..........


----------



## Karstein (11. März 2004)

Hej Jan,
die Stelle ist fein, gelle? Habt ihr bestimmt genau gegenüber auf dem Parkplatz geparkt? Etwas stromauf, an der ersten Biegung nach rechts (von unten gesehen) habe ich die letzten Jahre nun schon an drei verschiedenen Tagen Lachs buckeln sehen. Aber die dachten gar nicht dran die "Hexe" zu nehmen...

Wie sieht es jetzt eigentlich flussabwärts aus? Ist die Renaturalisierung schon beendet unten an der Autobrücke kurz vor Skjern? Denn vor DER Brücke habe ich schon zwei Lachse rausgehen sehen, beide auf Fliege. Ist allerdings schwierig zu befischen im Sommer wegen des dichten Grundbewuchses.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## vagabond82 (11. März 2004)

Mensch Karsten, genau in der Kurve hab ich mich einen halben Tag an einem wie sich heraus stellte bunten 80er Milchner versucht. Er sprang etliche Male und attackierte auch die Tube. Steffen, der alte Däne verlor Ihn nach kurzem Drill auf Eigenbau-Spinnerfliege. 
Die Kurven weiter Flussabwärts sind auch super, allerdings kommt man von


----------



## vagabond82 (11. März 2004)

....."unserem Parkplatz dort nicht so gut ran. Ob die Renaturierung abgeschlossen ist weiss ich nicht, die Au wurde auf jeden Fall in ihr altes Bett zurüchverlegt aber das gibt es sicher immer was zu tuen. Steffen war früher mal ehrenamtlich in der Lachszucht tätig er hat uns für dieses Jahr eine Führung versprochen, das wird bestimmt riesig. Ich bin dieses Jahr bestimmt mal ein Wochenend da oben unterwegs, wir könnten ja mal ein Generationübergreifendes Treffen an der Skjern Au organisieren. Von euch "grauen Füchsen" lässt sich bestimmt noch was abgucken .

Gruss Jan


----------



## Havoerred (12. März 2004)

Moin Chrish,

das mit der Angelsaison ist richtig. Saisonbeginn ist 16.4.

Mein Angelrevier ist oberhalb von Soender Felding bis Arnborg. Mehrere Strecken gehören zum Sportfischer Verein Herning.
Zum Teil können Tageskarten gekauft werden.
Mehr unter http://www.herning-sportsfikerforening.dk

Bisher habe ich einen Lachs, 87 cm mit Spinner gefangen im Juni.

Gut für Regenforelle  und Äsche und gelentlich größe Bachforellen.

Tipp: Die Karstoft Au ist zum Teil offen seit dem 16.Januar.
Hier oft Regenbogenforellen und gelegentlich Bachforellen.
Desweiteren locken in diesem Bereich mehrere Put& Take Seen.

Ich hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben.
Sonst wende dich direkt an mich

Gruß Havoerred


----------



## Havoerred (12. März 2004)

Moin Chrush,

leider funkuniert der Link nicht.

Hier noch einmal richtig.

http://www.herning-sportsfiskerforening.dk/

Gruß Havoerred


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

@ Jan: können wir gerne mal planen - meine 13er juckt´s mal wieder mächtig auf gewedelt werden und kein-Lax fangen!!! *lach*

Nee, im Ernst: bin supergerne an der Skjern, auch wenn´s nur zur Optimierung des Wurfstils gut ist - und um den Rest der Salmoniden zu ärgern.

Bist schon weiter bezüglich Norge und FliFi auf Lachse?

Gruß gen Du

Karstensen


----------



## Chrush (13. März 2004)

Moin Havoerred  ;o)

mein Dänisch ist noch nicht so weit.... aber danke für den Tipp!  
Wir werden uns 10 Tage in Henne aufhalten und da Herning ca. 70 km entfernt ist dort wahrscheinlich keinen Abstecher hin unternehmen. Ich muß Rücksicht auf die Familie nehmen. Die wollen auch was von mir  ) Aber vielleicht klappt es ja doch.
Wahrscheinlich wird es für das Fischen die Varde Au oder Nebenflüsse der Omme Au werden. Falls Du da allerdings noch Info´s hast, währe ich Dir dankbar. 
Hast Du einen Tipp für Nymphen oder Streamer?
Oder passen die altbewärten Wooly Bugger, Alexandra o. ä.?
Wollte eigentlich mit der 5 er oder 6 er fischen oder doch lieber 8 er wegen der Absteiger?
Bindekram nehme ich mit um mich dann evtl. auf die Kerfe vor Ort einstellen zu können.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Chrush (13. März 2004)

Nochmal Moin Havoerred,

bin auf Deinem Link auf Johannes, Lassie und Idioten gestossen...... *lol*
Die Frage mit der Fliege/Streamer hat sich damit erledigt.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## vaddy (14. März 2004)

@havoerred
moin!
ich würde in der kommenden saison gern mal. an die dänischen auen zwecks lachs- und mefo fischen fahren. in der aktuellen rute und rolle ist auch ein schöner bericht über die guden a. werde wohl die guden a oder skjern a anpeilen. wann bist du da? vielleicht kann man sich am wasser mal auf einen klönschnack treffen. bisher beschränken sich meine lachsversuche nur auf sie kolding a. auch nicht schlecht. hab aber bis jetzt alles außer einem lachs gefangen. würd auch gern mal wieder den zweihänder auspacken...

tight lines

vaddy


----------



## Havoerred (14. März 2004)

Moin Vaddy,

ich bin meisten jedes 2 Wochenende an den dänischen Auen, Samstag Abend bis Montag Abend. Habe einen Wohnwagen am Roerbaek Soe stehen. Dadurch bin ich unabhängig von anderen Quartieren. 

In der Guden A werden mit Sicherheit mehr Lachse  und Meerforellen als in der Skjern A gefangen. 

Wir vom Herning Verein haben ein Fischrecht an der Guden A zwischen Ulstrup und Abro. Leider werden für diese Strecke keine Gastkarten ausgeben.

Der Anfahrtsweg ist für mich jedoch wesentlich weiter zur Guden A als zur Skjern A. 

Melde Dich mal, wenn Du in der Nähe sein solltest. Ein Treffen ist bestimmt möglich.

Gruß Havoerred


----------



## vagabond82 (16. März 2004)

@ Havoerred: Moin, erstmal Glückwunsch zum 87er :m. Ich bin ab Mai, wenn die Mefofischerei schlechter wird, auch wieder öfter an denn Auen. Meist etwas südlicher Gels-, Konge-, Omme Au etc. Wollte mich dieses Jahr auch verstärkt denn Ostseezuflüssen widmen. Wie sehen an der Guden Au die Strömungsverhältnisse aus ist ja doch schon recht groß, gibt es dort gute Ecken zum Flifischen ?&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; 

@ vaddy: was machen die Mefo´s, Varde und Omme Au sind der kracher, super Äschen in den Zuflüssen. Ich fische gerne&nbsp;Elch/Rehhaar-Caddis auf Baekoredder und&nbsp;Stalling und wenn nix steigt dunkle Goldkopfnymphen, einfach die Dose durchfischen.&nbsp;Ist der Lachs in der Varde Au eigentlich noch ganzjährig geschont, Äschen darf man seit letztem Jahr eine entnehmen.&nbsp;

@ Karsten: Norwegen wird dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich doch nix, wir kriegen kein gemeinsamen Urlaub. Mit Glück bekomme ich noch Karten in ner anständigen Woche an der Mörrum, da fahr ich auch für ein Wochende hoch. Bin mit Findling, obiwan und blauortsand diesen Sommer&nbsp;auf jeden Fall auf Meer-, Bachforelle und Äsche in DK unterwegs, da kann man ja auch mal rumfuchteln. Meld dich mal wenn du hochkommst.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Havoerred (16. März 2004)

@ Jan

Die Strömung ist in der Skjern A  meist stärker als in der Guden A.
Leider kann ich Dir keine speziellen Flußabschnitte zum Flifischen empfehlen, da ich meist im Skjern A System und in der Karup A  fische.  
Suche noch gute Möglichkeiten an der Küste für MeFo zwischen Vejle Ford und Horsens. Kennst Du Dich da aus?

Gruß
Havoerred


----------



## vagabond82 (16. März 2004)

Moin,

soweit oben war ich zum Küstenfischen noch nicht, über den Vejle Fjord hab ich aber nur Gutes gehört. Gute Stellenbeschreibung findest du unter www.angling-eastjutland.dk&nbsp;. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Havoerred (16. März 2004)

@ Jan, 
vielen Dank, das ist eine interssanter Link, habe von dieser Seite weitere Info über die Angelvereine an der Guden A gefunden.

Vielleicht auch für Dich von Interesse.

http://www.fiskeriforeningen-gudenaa.dk/links.htm

Gruß Havoerred


----------



## Karstein (17. März 2004)

@ Jan: schade, dass es bei Dir mit Norge nix wird - ich hätte es Dir gewünscht! Wenn Du über Sveaskog keine Tageskarten mehr bekommst, schließe Dich mal mit Vögler´s Angelreisen kurz. Die haben ein geringes Kontingent an Tageskarten für die Mörrum - musst allerdings die Unterkunft bei denen mitbuchen (aber wohnen müsst ihr ja irgendwo). Wenn Du Infos zu Mörrum benötigst, frag einfach - wir waren ja 4 Mal dort mit Erfolg.

Wenn ihr hier schon flotte Links einstellt:

http://www.ribe-vesteraa.dk

Wir waren fünf Mal an der Vesterau, zweimal im Oktober, dreimal im Februar. Ich durfte im Oktober mal einen 6 kg Lachs eines Dänen keschern und beobachtete anschließend noch den Fang einer 6,5kg und einer 4kg MeFo. Für mich gab´s leider nur Untermaßige an Fliege und Spinnrute. Kann die Vesterau aber absolut empfehlen!

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## vagabond82 (17. März 2004)

Moin Karsten,
unsere Wege scheinen sich echt schon häufig gekreuzt zu haben an der Ribe Vester Au bin ich auch jedes Jahr unterwegs, für die Flige nicht ganz so schön aber super Mefofischerei mit Spinner und Co. Hab letztes Jahr einen 102cm Lachs für einen Kölner gegriffen und gehalten bis er die Digicam da hatte ein riesen Teil sag ich euch und voll mit Rogen, ging natürlich retour. Meine größte Mefo hatte nur 56 cm, das liegt aber an mir nicht an der Au.

Gruss Jan


----------



## vagabond82 (17. März 2004)

Hier die "hübsche" Kammersluse.


----------



## vagabond82 (17. März 2004)

und weil Bildchen so schön motivieren, hier noch die nun echt hübsche Mündung.


----------



## Karstein (18. März 2004)

@ Hei Vagabond,

da dürften wir uns unter Garantie schon mal irgendwo am Ufer begegnet sein.

*smile* Bei Deinen Bildern bekomme ich Lust gleich hochzufahren! Im Restaurant Kammerslusen haben wir übrigens dreimal übernachtet, perfekter Ausgangspunkt zum Angeln und prima Frühstück plus hervorragende Küche! Deren Spezialität ist "Stegte Ål" sprich Brataal, ganz oberlecker! Leider ist der Aalbestand im Fluss ganz am Boden, deswegen gibt´s das Gericht nur noch auf monatelange Vorbestellung...

Gebe Dir Recht, mit der Fliege ist es mächtig kniffelig an diesem Fluss, aber z.B. an der "Kuhwiese" oder der "Rinne" hast zum Gezeitenwechsel eine ganz gute Strömung für die Präsentation. 

Was meinst Du: wann wäre die beste Zeit für Lachs und Meerforelle? September oder Oktober? Oder früher?

Gruß gen Du

Karstensen


----------



## Blauortsand (18. März 2004)

Ist die Schleife in der Ribe Vesterau eigentlich nach wievor für Gastangler gesperrt? Ich war schon 3 Jahre nicht mehr da!


----------



## Karstein (18. März 2004)

@ BOS: bei mir liegt´s auch schon ein paar Jährchen zurück, welche meinst denn? Die bei der Stadt an der Landstraßenbrücke? Da war´s doch immer verboten, dachte ich? Erst hinter der Brücke beginnt die Berechtigung.


----------



## Blauortsand (18. März 2004)

Ne ich meine diesen Seitenarm zwischen Kammersluse und Stadt der war Vereinsanglern vorbehalten!


----------



## Karstein (18. März 2004)

Da ist auch zu meinen Zeiten Fiske-Forbud gewesen. Ist doch aber auch als Laichschutzzone deklariert, wenn ich nicht irre?

Also - wenn ihr ´ne gute Angelzeit definiert, würde ich gerne diesen Herbst für ein Wochenende hochkommen und mit euch dort stippen.


----------



## vagabond82 (18. März 2004)

@ Jelle: Die Schleife ist der alte Lauf der Ribe Au ob man da fischen darf weiss ich jetzt auch nicht. Ich stöber mal in den letzten Tageskarten rum,&nbsp;da hat sich ja in den letzten Jahren viel getan, viel Streit um die Pacht, dann wieder Reusenfischerei usw. Seit letzter Saison ist da aber glaub ich alles wieder im Lot. Ich werd mich mal schlau machen.

@Karsten: Die Mündung ist Schongebiet. Wir schnacken was ab, der Herbst ist aber noch lange hin !!! 

Gruss Jan


----------



## Blauortsand (18. März 2004)

Oh ja Lachse Stippen habe mir letztens schon fast ne Karpenstippe für MeFos an der Küste gekauft!!


----------



## vagabond82 (18. März 2004)

Stippe ?!? #d du bist echt irre #y

hier fahr ich am 2.4 mal zum antesten hin :z


----------



## Karstein (18. März 2004)

*lach* Ist doch nur umgangssprachlich, Männers. Ich werde auch oben auf Heilbutt "stippen".

Logo, Mündung ist tabu zum Angeln. Aber Deine Fotos mit dem Kammerslusen-Restaurant haben mich überzeugt, mal wieder dort vorbeizuschauen auf zwei Schneidertage! *grins*

Geniales Foto, Vagabond! Ich habe dort oben schon bei SW 8 und 7 Grad plus werfen dürfen, war ich danach feddich...


----------



## Blauortsand (18. März 2004)

NeNe Karsten dass mit der 11m Stippe auf MeFo wird aufj edenfall an der Küste funzen!! Am Fluß wäre mir das aber auch auf jedenfall zu heikel besonders auf Lachse!!!


----------



## Karstein (18. März 2004)

Dann sach mir aber bitte vorher Bescheid, damit ich Dein Premierestippen mit der Cam festhalten kann - wenn die 90er dann anbeisst an Deine Tele-Antenne! *LOL*


----------



## Blauortsand (18. März 2004)

Ja ich sach dann Bescheid wenn ich mich preislich mit meinem Gerätedealer habe einigen können!!!!!


----------



## wombat (20. März 2004)

@ Chrush
Karten für Skjern gibt es bei Intersport (Industrie-Gebiet/Skjern)
Toller Angelabt. & Tips.

Karten für Varde gibt es in Varde. Angelladen in der Fußgängerzone. Auch toller Laden & Tips.
( Angeln kostenlos zwischen die beiden Brücken in Varde -Fliege unvorteilhaft- am besten Spinner/Blinker. Viele RGForellen)

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Chrush (21. März 2004)

@ wombat

thx für die Adressen und Tipps!

aber warum nicht mit Fliege? zu bewachsen? zu viele Fische? 

Hast Du Photos? oder einen Link dahin?

Grüße aus Buxte
Chris


----------



## wombat (21. März 2004)

@ Chrush
Flussstrecken länge ca 150m meist Steg
Zwischen Steg & Mauer ca. 2m platz. Dahinter sind Parkplätze !

G'day
Klaus


----------



## wombat (21. März 2004)

@ Chrush
keine Photos - Links

sorry
Klaus


----------



## Havoerred (21. März 2004)

@ chris

Panorama Bilder 360 Grad der Skjern A findest Du unter diesem Link: http://www.herning-sportsfiskerforening.dk/fiskevande/skjern/sdr-felding.htm

Hier stehen 3 Panormabilder zur Auswahl. 
Die Skjern A ist im Sommer stark mit Pflanzen bewachsen und erschwert das Angeln.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Chrush (22. März 2004)

@ havoerred

bin doch über Ostern in Henne und werde wahrscheinlich die Varde Au befischen können.

Skjern Au ist bis 15.04. zu. Aber dann vielleicht einen Monat später...... #a  #6

Chris


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (31. März 2004)

*AW: Skjern A Angler*

Hallo Karsten_Berlin,
Du kennst nicht zufällig Stefan Baumgard aus Hvide Sande?;+

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Karstein (31. März 2004)

*AW: Skjern A Angler*

@ Carsten Heidorn: ich stand sogar zwecks Abholung vor dem Knast in Silkeborg, als Baumi entlassen wurde! *staun*

Is´ ja nicht wahr, kennen WIR uns AUCH, Carsten?

Wie geht´s dem ollen Exil-Surfer denn, hast was gehört???

Gruß vom Baumi-Kenner

Karsten


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (31. März 2004)

*AW: Skjern A Angler*

Hi Karsten,

Wir waren sogar beide bei seiner Hochzeit#g 

Baumi wohnt jetzt in Esbjerg und arbeitet bei Vestas.
Das Surfen hat er an den Nagel gehängt, dafür Taucht er jetzt.
z.Zt. ist er wieder in Israel zur Kur.
Wir haben immer noch regen Kontakt, da ich ja , wie Du sicher weißt, mit seiner Cousine verheiratet bin.
viele Grüße nach Berlin

Carsten


----------



## Karstein (1. April 2004)

*AW: Skjern A Angler*

Ach, DER Carsten! Nun klickert´s auch beim Berliner!!!

Hi Du,

habe ja seit 2 Jahren nix mehr von unserem ollen P&T-Leerräumer gehört und dachte, er wäre schon wieder hier in Tyskland. Kannst mir mal bitte seine aktuelle Telefonnummer per PN rüberschicken? Wenn er in Esbjerg hockt, wird er bestimmt mal  nach Kappeln oder an die Ribe Vesterau mitkommen!

Ich hoffe, euch beiden geht´s soweit prima?

Viele Grüße aus Berlin

Karsten


----------



## Chrush (19. April 2004)

*AW: Skjern A Angler*

Sooooo.... Freunde der Nacht und des verlängerten Longdrinks...

ich bin wieder da aus dem Dänemark Urlaub... und was soll ich euch sagen?
Ich konnte leider an keinem freien Gewässer fischen. Tja, die Familie und das Legoland hat mich voll reingerissen. 
Ein kleiner Abstecher mit Sohnemann an einen der hiesigen Forellenteiche in der Nähe von Norre Nebel brachte dann mit der Fliege noch eine 55er Regenbogen. Sonst hat sich leider nichts ergeben. 
Dafür aber laaaange Spaziergänge an Dänemarks Westküste und alles was man so mit 3 Generationen im Urlaub macht.

Vielleicht werde ich beim nächsten Besuch allein oder in Anglerbegleitung mehr zu berichten haben. 

tight lines
Chris


----------



## Havoerred (20. April 2004)

*AW: Skjern A Angler*

@ Chris,
war zur Saisoneröffung am Wochenende an der Skjern A, Karstoft A und Fjederholt A. Sonntag bei Super Angelwetter und Montag bei meistens Regen. Habe einige Forellen gefangen. Leider meist kleine Regenbogen und Bachforellen. War trotzdem schön mal wieder was an der Angel zu haben.


----------



## Chrush (25. April 2004)

*AW: Skjern A Angler*

@ havoerred

Ein herzliches Petri ... aus Buxte!

Vielleicht werde ich Ende Mai - Anfang Juni mein Glück nochmal ohne Familie versuchen, da ich mit einigen einheimischen Anglern gesprochen habe. 
Diese rieten mir, es zu diesem Termin nochmals zu versuchen.

Chris


----------



## awie (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Skjern A Angler*

Hallo zusammen,
habe mich heute neu in diesem Forum angemeldet. Fische seit 15 Jahren, und habe in diesem Jahr mit dem FliFi angefangen. Im August möchte ich mit meiner Freundin für 2 Wochen an Dänemarks Auen fischen. Habe mich im Netz schon ein wenig schlau gemacht. es kommt wohl in erster Linie West-Jütland in Frage.Habe nur leider gar keine Ahnung wo es nett und fängig ist. Möchte auf gar keinen Fall an einer "put&take" Strecke landen. Wer kann mir Tips zu Gewässern und Unterkünften in Meer und Auen Nähe geben? Viele Grüße, Axel


----------



## Blauortsand (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Skjern A Angler*

@awie 
Willkommen im Board und viel Spass hier!!!!

Was möchtest Du fangen? Es gibt viele wunderschöne Auen in DK willst Du auf Äsche und Bachforelle oder auch an die schweren Kalieber Meerforelle, Hecht und Lachs?


----------



## NordlichtSG (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Skjern A Angler*

Moin,

ich war in der ersten Juniwoche in der Nähe von Hvide Sande und vier Tage an der Skjern unterwegs. Leider war wenig Wasser in der Au, da es wochenlang nicht geregnet hatte und daher noch keine Meerforellen aufgestiegen sind. Ich habe die Strecke bei Borris befischt und dabei einen Lachs und zwei Stealhead fangen können. Die Bisse kamen gegen 14-16 Uhr und immer kurz nach der Präsentation im Drift. Als Fliegenmuster hatte ich Doppelhaken Gr. 8; Pfauenkörper und weisse Fuchsschwinge benutzt. Noch jemand vor kurzem an der Skjern gewesen?


----------



## Havoerred (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Skjern A Angler*

@ Michael
Glückwunsch zu Deinem Lachs. Wie groß war er?
Flossen beschnitten?

War letzte  Woche in der Nähe von Sönder Felding. Leider ohne Salmo.

Gruß Havoerred


----------



## NordlichtSG (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Skjern A Angler*

@ Havoerred

Moin,
er war kein 'kapitaler', 73cm und die flossen waren nicht beschnitten...


----------



## gedde (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Skjern A Angler*

Hi Meerforelle ,


Habe dieses Jahr in Karup und Simested gefischt auch Tange Sö.

Hätte interesse an Kurztrips nach Dänemark. Fahre vom 6.-8, Juli.
Vielleicht können wir uns ja mal zusammenschließen?

Gruß
gedde


----------



## gedde (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Skjern A Angler*

Achso,

sorry bin neu hier und würde mich freuen hier etwas Anhang zu finden!
Komme aus Berlin und fahre sehr, sehr gerne nach Dänemark wenn ich frei habe.

War übrigens auch an der Gudenau bei Bjerringbro.

Freue mich auf regen Austausch...


----------



## Havoerred (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Skjern A Angler*

Hi Hecht , 

willkommen im Board. Berichte mal wie es an der Guden A und Karup A war?

Ich bin vom 6.- 8.7. leider nicht in DK. Mit viel Glück am Wochenende davor, sonst erst wieder im August und September. Werde dann verstärkt an der Karup A und der Skjern A fischen und die dänischen Wälder nach Pilzen absuchen. Tolle Kombination. Die ersten Pifferlinge habe ich schon  verhaftet.

Vielleicht trifft man sich mal am Fluß in DK.

Gruß Havoerred


----------



## NordlichtSG (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Skjern A Angler*



			
				Havoerred schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin vom 6.- 8.7. leider nicht in DK. Mit viel Glück am Wochenende davor, sonst erst wieder im August und September.


Moin,

habe vor die erste Septemberwoche die Skjern 'unsicher' zu machen, wie ist dein Terminplan?


----------



## Havoerred (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Skjern A Angler*

@ Nordlicht SG,

bisher sieht es bei mir am 4.,5., und 6. September gut aus. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, könnte ich die Skjern A mit unsicher machen. Laß uns im Kontakt bleiben.

Gruß Havoerred


----------



## NordlichtSG (30. August 2004)

*AW: Skjern A Angler*

Hallo Boardies,

bin nun definitiv vom 04.09. - 11.09. im Sommerhaus in der Nähe von Hvide Sande. Daher steht dem Abschlussangeln an der Skjern Au nichts entgegen ...
Wer hat ebenfalls Lust und Zeit die Lachse und Meerforellen zu ärgern?
Hat jemand in der letzten Zeit an der Skjern gefischt oder Infos?


----------



## Havoerred (31. August 2004)

*AW: Skjern A Angler*

@ Nordlicht

War gestern an der Skjern A zum Angeln. Die Angelstzrecke war westlich von Skarrild. Nach stärkerem Regen in der letzten Woche war viel Wasser im Fluß. Die Skjern war klar und gut zu befischen. Leider wollte nur ein kleiner Hecht etwas von uns. Wir waren zu zweit und hatten es auf Salmoniden abgesehen. 

Ob ich vom in Deiner Urlaubswoche am Fluß bin, kann ich erst sehr kurzfristig entscheiden. Melde mich dann noch mal.

Gruß Havoerred


----------

